# Palladium Plus ?



## stout73 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm new to this so please bear with me if I happen to be somewhat green. I bought some palladium plus class rings but have no idea of the actual palladium content or the associated alloys of which it is possible there may be additional precious or valuable metal(s). From my limited research, I guesstimate the palladium percentage is between 25% to 95%; however, this does not help me a bunch nor have I been able to find much info. I was wondering if anyone on here has experience with palladium plus and knows its precise breakdown. I appreciate any help or info as I am looking to get deeper into collecting scrap and then refining.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 24, 2011)

Until I can refine the ones I have now I am considering them as 25% like Precium.

I sold some Palladium/Plus to a refinery a few years ago and wasn't happy with the return. I sent them with some wire so I can't be sure of what was what. But I plan on refining the ones I have so I will let everyone know what I come up with. It may be a while until I can get to them, so I am curious if anyone else knows the palladium content also.

Jim


----------



## nickvc (Mar 24, 2011)

Just looked up Palladium plus on google and it doesn't look good, it's a dental alloy mainly cobalt 66% plus chromium 27% and molybdenum 5% that only leaves 2% for the palladium. If the rings are readily attracted by a magnet it looks like it's a bad investment.
Look up CMP Industries they make and sell it.


----------



## stout73 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the dental alloy is something totally different as I found a posting of Jim's receipt from midwest refineries (http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=1319&p=11730&hilit=Midwest+Refineries#p11730). He sent in 41.3g of palladium wire and 56.8g of palladium plus rings. Assuming the wire was pure (41.3g=1.3279 troy oz's), stones were removed and the total amount of palladium troy oz's containted was 1.974, this would leave a worst case scenario of the rings containing 0.6461 troy oz's/20.09g for a palladium percentage of 35.36. I'm just trying to see what the actual palladium yield is as I am basing my calculations on the assumptions the wire was pure, all stones were removed from the rings, and that the refinery calculated correctly as reviews on this forum for midwest refineries have been mixed.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 24, 2011)

The only other suggestion I can offer is to phone up or e mail one of the suppliers and ask what the palladium content is unless you have access to cheap assays or a decent xrf machine.


----------

